# Lakengren Bass Tourny



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Fished the tournament out there Sunday - - 1 fish 1.89lbs got us 19th in a field of 54 boats!! 

No team had more than 3 fish and 7.22 i think was the winning bag...needless to say it was a hard day on the water. 

Anyone else make it over?


----------

